# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  Infinity BEST : RAPU21 phones - Repair SDD, Local SX4, Read Hash for LBF,Upload SL3

## mohamed73

*
 RAPU21 phones - Now fully supported by Infinity BEST Dongle 
Flashing 
Repair SDD
Local SX4
Read Hash for LBF
Upload SL3 log to server for Unlock code  
Are working as well   
Tested already on : 
Nokia 700 ( RM-670 )
Nokia 701 ( RM-774 )
Nokia 500 ( RM-750 )  
Also supported : 
Nokia 600
Nokia X3-02.1 ( RM-775 )
Nokia C3-01.1  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

